# Do architectural shingles really work with step flashing?



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I have been trying to learn more and more about roofing. Can someone explain how architectural shingles will work with step flashing? I understand its function with 3 tabs. The tar strip is right above the tab cut outs on top on 3 tabs. This means the tar strip will come in contact with the bottom of the flashing. It can then direct water away from the chimney. With architectural shingles, the tar strip is on the bottom at the butt end of the shingle. It seems like water could get trapped between the flashing and underneath the shingle. The shingle would seal itself to the flashing.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I think you may be confused about where the sealant strip location is, or I have not seen the brand you have looked at in a while. 

On the architectural shingle we use, the sealant strip is still located on the top half of the shingle which will get covered by the subsequent courses of shingles and not on the underside of the successive courses as I believe you are describing.

Things do change without much publicity sometimes.

Ed


----------



## gusthehonky (Apr 29, 2008)

Agree with Ed, also it helps to pick singles that will be interlocking with the flashing to only have one layer where the two meet. Chimneys usually have lead inserted between the bricks to act as flashing, usually alum. flashing is involved when things start to go fubar, could just be a New England thing though.


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

Ed- Malarkey's tar strip is on the bottom as Malcom described but it is not a solid strip. It has about 1/2 to 1" gaps,if I remember correctly. Never had any issue with them.



Keith


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Keith. As I told you before, we are eagerly anticipating when one of the local suppliers wil finally be stocking a couple of the Malarkey lines of shingles, so I have no personal experience with them, per sey.

So, the tar strip is on the Bottom side of the shingle at the butt end instead of the strip being slightly above the center point on the surface side?

By the way, a "Missy" just posted a question in the business section at roofing dot com and says their company has about 150 employees out of anchorage. Is that the company you work with?

Ed


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

Yea ED I work for the same company. If you go to the website at the bottom of her post you can see the company.

Malarkey also has a solid strip at the top of the shingle to adhere to the nail line area.




Keith


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I though sealer strips were in the middle of the shingle to catch the bottom of the overlying course??
I use ELk and strip is on the bottom. 

Steps work fine. No problem. And like all shingles, leave a 1/8" gap. Promotes clear, clean drainage and allows for any expansion issues. 

If you use channel, you should hace 3/4 to 1" open channel and tops clipped to hem.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

steps start after the exposure area on the shingle,tar strip has nothing to do with it


----------

